# Arby's White Cheddar Mac ‘N Cheese review...



## kleenex (Jan 6, 2020)

This is a new limited time item at the fast food place.

One serving was 3 bucks and you can get this in a 2 for 5 deal with a few other select items.

The item came to me in a small bucket that was nice and hot......

It was certainly creamy and smooth white cheddar mac & cheese made with elbow macaroni.

It had now black pepper in this at all or even something like panko breadcrumbs on the top.

This tasted nice, but breadcrumbs would have been really nice here at the least.

A medium sized thumbs up from me.  I say do the 2 for 5 deal with this item and a sandwich imo.


----------



## Linda0818 (Jan 9, 2020)

kleenex said:


> This is a new limited time item at the fast food place.
> 
> One serving was 3 bucks and you can get this in a 2 for 5 deal with a few other select items.
> 
> ...



$3 for one serving of mac & cheese? For that much I can buy 3 whole boxes of the stuff when it's on sale. But then this is Arby's we're talking about. They're expensive as it is.

I'm not a big mac & cheese fan, but my son would love this.


----------



## kleenex (Jan 9, 2020)

Linda0818 said:


> $3 for one serving of mac & cheese? For that much I can buy 3 whole boxes of the stuff when it's on sale. But then this is Arby's we're talking about. They're expensive as it is.
> 
> I'm not a big mac & cheese fan, but my son would love this.



I would say this is way better than the kraft mac and cheese stuff although it is way more expensive.

You could easily say they went with three bucks so they could put this on the 2 for 5 menu.

I say Arby's is expensive, BUTTT they do the meat the other fast food chains just do not do.


----------



## Linda0818 (Jan 9, 2020)

kleenex said:


> I would say this is way better than the kraft mac and cheese stuff although it is way more expensive.
> 
> You could easily say they went with three bucks so they could put this on the 2 for 5 menu.
> 
> *I say Arby's is expensive, BUTTT they do the meat the other fast food chains just do not do.*



That much is very true. I like Arby's, but the problem I have with their meats is they're so salty. I loved the Rachel sandwich, but could only get about halfway through it because of the saltiness. 

My favorite sandwich is still the classic Beef & Cheddar. The red ranch sauce they put on those sandwiches is a little sweet and tends to balance out the saltiness of the meat.


----------

